# Coconut Grater



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Just thought I'd let everyone know about my new buy... a coconut grater! I got it at my local Indian grocer. It has a vacuum bottom which sticks to the counter pretty well. I haven't yet used it but I'll post a followup when I do!

Kuan


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Wow Kuan! I'm interested. Please follow up once you've tried your new grater. If you could find a pix, it would be great too!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I used this thing to grate three coconuts. It's tempting to make this a two person operation but it's actually easier with one. I found that I could get a better feel for the operation if I did it alone. The suction base didn't work all the time but it was good enough for a minute or so of grating and then you either should reset it or it pops off. It also rotates around its base. Although this is a little annoying, it's much easier than grating coconut by hand!

Kuan


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What a great invention Kuan!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

What if you wet your counter or the underside of your base, maybe it would be more stable. Have you tried?

Otherwise, what a nice gadget!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Yeah I DID use the water on the base trick. OK, I confess, the counter was wet and I was lazy to wipe it down!  It might work better on a stainless counter. I believe I'm just plain strong.

Kuan


----------

